# Tricycle I.D. And Value Help Please?



## John Dalaviras (May 4, 2016)

I need help on what the year and what this tricycle is worth ? Can you help me?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2016)

Doesn't look old--'70s? 80s? $20. A picture of the head tube decal may help identify it. V/r Shawn

PS just saw your other post in the wrong category--WF. I still stand by what I wrote above


----------

